# New roof and Sheathing - Install new fascia before or after?



## hartkem

Hello, 

I own a 1950 home in southern california. I am in the process of removing two layers of asphalt shingles and one layer of wood shingles original to the home. After many hours I am almost ready to start installing new sheathing. The house has a hip roof with no soffits or gutters. The facia board is currently a 1x4. I have a few questions that I hope some of you can answer. 

1. Should I install new fascia board before installing the sheathing?
2. What size fascia board should I install if I want to put on gutters and a metal soffit
3. Should the sheathing stop at the edges of the rafter tails or overhang?
4. This question is related to the one above; Does the sheathing overhang the fascia board or should it butt up to the fascia board.

If anyone has suggestions to the order of installation of the sheathing, fascia board, soffits, or gutters I would love to hear. 

It doesn't rain much here but the faster I can get the sheathing and black paper on the less I have to worry.

Thanks everyone for taking some time to help someone else.
Mike


----------



## MJW

Use 2x6 for fascia board. Put that up first. Make sure it is square/level, etc. Use your speed square on the fascia board and run the sheathing down to that. Don't overhang the sheathing at all.


----------



## jogr

There are a few different ways to do it. My house has a 2x6 subfascia nailed to the rafter ends. The sheathing comes down over the top of the subfascia and ends flush with the edge of the subfascia. A 1x8 fascia is attached to the subfascia with the top of the fascia flush with the top of the sheathing. The gutter apron flashing covers the top edge of the fascia and extends over the sheathing.

Even after you get the felt paper on you'll want to shingle it quick. I hate to rely on felt paper to hold out rain.


----------

